# Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November








*Angler vom Haken -  Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm​*Quelle:
http://www.onetz.de/reuth-bei-erbendorf/vermischtes/angler-vom-haken-d1706177.html

Eine interessante Begründung für die Einstellung des Ermittlungsverfahrens - wegen der Anzeige der spendensammelnden Tierrechtsorganisation PETA wegen des Schnupperangelns des Angelsportvereines Reuth bei Erbendorf - lieferte die Staatsanwaltschaft Weiden laut Artikel bei Onetz.de.

Da wird Oberstaatsanwalt Rainer Lehner zitiert:
_"Wir haben keine Straftat feststellen können. Man kann den Beteiligten unterstellen, dass sie sich den Regeln des Angelsports konform verhalten haben. Es wurden Fische gefangen, vermessen und wieder eingesetzt. Es gibt keinen Hinweis auf Tierquälerei."_

----------------------------------------------------------------​
Ich finde diese Darstellung der Staatsanwaltschaft im Lichte der gerade stattfindenden Diskussion um eine Lockerung des Abknüppelgebotes nach §11 AFVIG durchaus bemerkenswert. 

Auch, wie das von Onetz.de weiter ausgeführt wird, ist bemerkenswert:
Es seien zwar nicht alle (wie PETA das will) der "schuppigen Tiere" in der Pfanne gelandet, aber - hier wieder das Zitat:
_weil der große Rest "auf sozialadäquate Weise" wieder ins Wasser zurückkehren konnte, ließ die Staatsanwaltschaft Weiden die Fischer wieder vom Haken.
_

Da scheint die Staatsanwaltschaft doch weit näher sowohl an der Realität, am Bürger, am Angler, an Kindern zu sein, als dies den bayerischen Ministerien, Behörden und vor allem auch dem bayerischen Landesfischereiverband wohl je möglich sein wird.

Da capo - solche anglerfreundlichen Nachrichten hören wir gerne mehr!

Vor allem wenn man sieht, wie bisher sich auch der Verband zum Thema stellte - (von Ex-Präsi Braun bis zu Wallerangler Klaus Augenthaler) 

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Links und Infos zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317425

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308128


----------



## Seele (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Da siehst mal, wir Bayern sind einfach fortschrittlicher geworden  

 Ich finde auch die Beteiligen haben absolut mit Hirn gehandelt. Denn würden jetzt 10 Kinder einen Fisch fangen dürfen und die anderen 20 mit der Begründung "Limit zum Essen ist voll", kann man sich das Theater ja auch mal vorstellen. So haben die Lütten aber auch den respektvollen Umgang mit dem Geschöpf gleich nebenbei gelernt. Denn 30 Fische hätten sie vermutlich nicht verwerten können. 
 Die meisten Kiddies stehen sowieso eher drauf wenn die Nemos, Blubbs und wie sie alle dann heißen wieder schwimmen dürfen.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Diese Mitteilung bzw. Äußerung sollte für spätere Verwendungen gesondert archiviert werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*



Seele schrieb:


> Da siehst mal, wir Bayern sind einfach fortschrittlicher geworden


Bei den Bayern (> bayerischen Menschen) hab ich nie Bedenken gehabt, nur bei Politikern, Behörden und Verbänden in Bayern (und anderswo)...
;.-))))


Dieser Satz ist so elementar, dass die Hardliner im Verband und bei den zuständigen Behörden (Dr. Geldhauser etc.) und in Starnberg den wahrscheinlich in ihrer Paranoia wegen den paar reinen C+Rlern nicht mal ANSATZWEISE begreifen werden (die kennen das fett markierte Wort bzw. dessen Bedeutung wohl nicht mal, könnte man auf Grund bisheriger Veröffentlichungen und Verlautbarungen von denen vermuten):


> _weil der große Rest "*auf sozialadäquate Weise*" wieder ins Wasser zurückkehren konnte,_


----------



## ado (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...eigenverantwortung-fuer-die-fischer-1403.html

 hier ist ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung. In dem Fall Offiziell vom LFV Bayern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Sorry, da wird vom Verband Sand in die Augen seiner Zahler gestreut. 

Das macht NICHTS besser, aber ALLES letzten Endes komplizierter, siehe hier und nachfolgende Postings:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4583959#post4583959

Dass aber die Staatsanwaltschaft in Weiden hier auch schon deutlich weiter ist in Richtung Bürger, Angler und gesunder Menschenverstand als gerade der bayerische LFV, das zeigt sich hier im Thread mit den Verlautbarungen der Staatsanwwaltschaft mehr als deutlich..


----------



## ado (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Ja schon klar, dass das was der LFV sagt nicht wirklich toll ist, ich wollte damit auch nur zeigen, dass die ganze Sache ja nicht nur dunkelschwarz ist sondern (und das ist für den LFV schon viel) ein Minischrittchen in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Minischrittchen akzeptiere ich, obs tatsächlich beim LFV die richtige Richtung sein wird, wird sich zeigen.

Vielleicht greift er ja diese Einstellung des hier genannten Ermittlungsverfahrens mit der Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft auf und nutzt das offensiv?

Träumen darf man ja.....


----------



## ado (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Auch wenn ich den Traum ungern zerstöre - DA GLAUBE ICH NOCH NICHT DRAN


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

ich auch nicht - wollt aber halt mal gerne positiv denken beim bayerischen LFV ;-))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

http://www.outfox-world.de/news/peta-scheitert-mit-anzeige-gegen-kinder-ferienaktion.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Jepp, wir fangen mit den Kollegen da gerade an, kooperativ in solchen Dingen zusammen zu arbeiten.

Siehe auch:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320950

Freut mich ;-)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

....#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Gleiche Interessenrichtung, da macht (lockeres) inhaltliches kooperieren ja Sinn.

Und die Pöter mögen die Jungs sowenig wie wir - und ich komm ja zudem (wenn auch selber Nichtjäger) aus einer Jägerfamilie und habe da schon immer nen Bezug dazu.

Und wenn solche guten  Nachrichten wie hier (eh selten genug), dann breiter vermittelt werden können, kann uns allen das ja nur recht sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*



Seele schrieb:


> Da siehst mal, wir Bayern sind einfach fortschrittlicher geworden


Na zum Glück, die vielen Entwicklungshelfer in den südlichen Provinzen scheinen doch was zu bewirken! :m


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Wie PETA immer behauptet, der einzige legale Grund Fische zu fangen ist sie zu essen ist natürlich Unfug. In Potsdam sieht der Staatsanwalt kein Problem darin, Fische  zu fangen, den Fang aus der Fischereiabgabe zu bezuschussen und die Fische dann in die Biogasanlage zur sinnvollen Verwertung zu bringen. Der Zuschuss wird vonm Landesfischereiverband bezahlt aus der Fischereiabgabe. Es gibt so viel Schwachsinn in dieser Welt und im Natur-und Tierschutz ist das größte Sammelbecken dafür.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> . Es gibt so viel Schwachsinn in dieser Welt und im Natur-und Tierschutz ist das größte Sammelbecken dafür.


DAS unterschreibe ich genau so!!!


----------



## Hackersepp (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Sehr nice!  Wie stehts eigentlich um Herrn Augenthaler in der Sache?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

nichts mehr gehört, gehört aber auch nicht in den Thread hier, dazu haben wir ja nen eigenen. DAnke


----------



## Karpfen4life (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Hallo Thoma! Hast du da vielleicht Infos, was für Fische das waren und ob sie maßig waren? Das Urteil wäre ja ein ziemlicher Hammer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Es ist KEIN Urteil - weil es nicht mal zur Verhandlung kam!!!!

Schon die Ermittlungen wurden ja seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft mit den Argumenten aus dem Artikel eingestellt...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jepp, wir fangen mit den Kollegen da gerade an, kooperativ in solchen Dingen zusammen zu arbeiten.
> Freut mich ;-)



#6

Vernünftig vernetzt ist in Anbetracht der immer näher kommenden Einschläge heutzutage wichtiger denn je.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

danke - ja, so sehen es beide Redaktionen


----------



## Frankenfischer (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Für mich ist die Sache bei uns erst in Ordnung, wenn der berüchtigte Abknüppelparagraph komplett aus der Ausführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz gestrichen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

würd ich unterschreiben ...


----------



## smithie (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wie PETA immer behauptet, der einzige legale Grund Fische zu fangen ist sie zu essen ist natürlich Unfug.


Ich sehe schon die Argumentation des LFV vor Augen
"In einem einzelnen Ausnahmefall wurde für den ortsansässigen Fischereverein positiv entschieden, das spiegelt aber nicht die Meinung der Behörden, Ministerien und Entscheidungsträger bzgl. der AVFiG wieder." #h

Oder ist der einzige Unterschied zum Augenthaler Fall nur noch, dass der Waller "meterweise durch den Dreck gezogen wurde"?
Vielleicht würde am Ende bei Auge auch entschieden, dass das Zurücksetzen "_auf sozialadäquate Weise_" auch bei einem Waller dieser Größe denkbar ist - vielleicht wurden ja vorher noch 4 Waller mit 70 cm mitgenommen??!


----------



## Muckimors (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin auch sehr erfreut über die Entscheidung dieses Staatsanwaltes. 

Mich würde allerdings auch brennend die komplette Stellungnahme des Staatsanwaltes zur Einstellung des Verfahrens interessieren. Es muß ja so gewesen sein, daß der Staatsanwalt aufgrund "hinreichenden" Tatverdachts erstmal ein Ermittlungsverfahen in Gang gebracht hat. Innerhalb dieses Ermittlungsverfahrens ist er dann ja zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, daß keine Straftat ermittelt werden konnte, "weil Fische gefangen, *gemessen* und wieder eingesetzt wurden". Insofern kann es nur so sein, daß der Staatsanwalt folgendermaßen vorgegangen ist : Es wurde ein Fisch gefangen und dieser wurde nicht zum Nahrungserwerb getötet sondern zurückgesetzt. Der Straftatbestand ist also erfolgt. Und jetzt kommt das "juristische Aber" an der Sache. Der Angler hat geangelt in der Absicht, einen Fisch zu fangen und ihn zu verspeisen. Nun kommt es aber so, daß der Fisch untermaßig ist, was der Angler "nicht steuern" konnte ( Sozialadäquanz ) . Der Angler konnte seinen grundsätzlichen Straftatserfolg, nämlich das Zurücksetzen nicht steuern. Das meinen Juristen mit "sozialadäquatem Verhalten". Der Staatsanwalt muß also davon ausgegangen sein, bzw. ermittelt haben, daß die maßigen Fische entnommen wurden und zwar alle und die untermaßigen wieder zurückgesetzt wurden nach Bundesgesetz. Mehr ist da nicht passiert meine ich.  

Mit sozialadäquatem Verhalten ist aber eindeutig kein "freundlicher, bzw. schonender Umgang mit den Fischen, ob nun maßig oder nicht,  gemeint. Sozialadäquanz ist das schöne Ergebnis einer nach streng juristischen Prüfungsschritten ermittelte Abfolge von steuerbaren oder nicht steuerbaren Handlungen/Geschehnissen  für den Beschuldigten. Insbesondere ist die Feststellung einer Sozialadäquanz durch eine Staatsanwaltschaft absolut frei von Sympathien oder Antipathien, Wohlwollen oder Abgunst. 

Der Staatsanwalt hat also lediglich nüchtern festgestellt, daß der Straftatserfolg, der durch den Angler herbeigeführt wurde, durch denselben nicht steuerbar für ihn gewesen ist und somit keine Straftat vorliegt. Es handelt sich also nicht um einen beurteilungsmäßigen "Ausnahmefall" sondern um eine regelgerechte Entscheidung der Staatsanwaltschaft nach aktueller Gesetzeslage.  

von Onetz.de weiter ausgeführt : 
_weil der große Rest "auf sozialadäquate Weise"  wieder ins Wasser zurückkehren konnte, ließ die Staatsanwaltschaft  Weiden die Fischer wieder vom Haken.

*Richtig hätte es heißen müssen : weil der große Rest "wegen" Sozialadäquanz wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetz werden mußte ( Mindestmaß) lag keine Straftat vor... *
_
Also wenn ich der Staatsanwalt gewesen wäre, ich hätte ( auch ) gefragt : Haben Sie Fische gefangen zum Verzehr ? 

Antwort : Ja !

Und die Untermassigen haben Sie zurückgesetzt ? 

Antwort : Ja !

Ergebnis also : Man kann "unterstellen" ( so ja auch das Zitat des Staatsanwaltes ) daß sich die Angler konform nach den Regeln des Angelns verhalten haben  

Und so hat eben doch ein Staatsanwalt die Möglichkeit seine Sichtweise umzusetzen und das Verfahren legitim  einzustellen. 

Was in diesem Fall ja noch erfreulicher wäre. Auf jeden Fall hat der Staatsanwalt zu 200 Prozent gewußt, worum es geht, wie die eindeutige rechtliche Situation ist und was man machen kann ....wenn man denn möchte.  


Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Es muß ja so gewesen sein, daß der Staatsanwalt aufgrund "hinreichenden" Tatverdachts erstmal ein Ermittlungsverfahen in Gang gebracht hat.


Er MUSS zuerst mal ermitteln, da Tierschutzdelikte Offizialdelikte sind.



Muckimors schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt das "juristische Aber" an der Sache. Der Angler hat geangelt in der Absicht, einen Fisch zu fangen und ihn zu verspeisen. Nun kommt es aber so, daß der Fisch untermaßig ist, was der Angler "nicht steuern" konnte ( Sozialadäquanz ) .


Da ist "Sozialadäquanz" im Strafrecht meines Wissens (KEIN Jurist) nicht richtig interpretiert von Dir.

Denn das bedeutet in meinen  Augen eben gerade NICHT untermaßiger Fisch zurückgesetzt (eh rechtmäßig), sondern eben maßige, nicht zu verwertende (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) zurückgesetzt..

Denn das zurücksetzen maßiger Fische hat zwar die Merkmale (in Bayern) eines gesetzlichen Straftatbestandes/OWI, ist aber in Augen dieser Staatsanwaltschaft nicht so gravierend bzw. ist eben (noch) im gesellschaftlich geduldeten/ akzeptierten Rahmen (=Sozialadäquanz), dass da (in Augen dieser SA) kein tatbestandsmäßiges Handlungsunrecht vorliegen würde...

Hier hat sich der Staatsanwalt in meinen Augen zudem nur auf Punkt Tierschutz - wie von PETA angezeigt - eingelassen, und die OWI nach AFVIG §11 vollkommen aussen vor gelassen.

Und das  ist schon bemerkenswert - nicht nur in Bayern...


----------



## Muckimors (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*

Hallo,

das Strafrecht kennt meines Wissens zwei Auslegungen der  Sozialadäquanz. Einmal die beschriebene streng nachprüfbare, durch nicht steuerbaren Geschehnisablauf und  einmal die Sozialadäquanz die strafrelevantes Verhalten durch zeitliche  Entwicklung aufhebt. Ich habe sehr lange darüber gegrübelt, welche von beiden der Staatsanwalt reklamiert. Stützen kann er seine Einstellung des Verfahrens nach seinen Ermittlungen mMn auch auf die erste, selbst  wenn er die zweite meint und vorantreibt, sonst hätte er im Zitat nicht vom "Unterstellen" korrekten anglerischen Verhaltens" gesprochen im Sinne von fangen, messen, zurücksetzen.   

Im Hinblick auf die Möglichkeit durch Peta in den nächsten Wochen hier noch Beschwerde bei der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft einlegen zu können gegen die Einstellung des Verfahrens hat er sich meiner Lesart nach beide Türen offen gehalten. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob Peta die Sache auf sich beruhen läßt.

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Angler vom Haken - Zurücksetzen auch in Bayern nicht so schlimm*



Muckimors schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob Peta die Sache auf sich beruhen läßt.


Eher nicht - da das Auswirkungen auf andere Staatsanwaltschaften haben könnte, so ein  (fähiger) Anwalt das in andere  (Ermittlungs)Verfahren einbringen würde und/oder von der SA so ein allgemein "gangbarer" Weg für schnelle Einstellung von Ermittlungsverfahren "gefunden" worden wäre.....
Und somit ein Teil des Geschäftsmodells von PETA einbrechen würde/könnte.

Bei der Sozialädaquanz bleibe ich - als Nichtjurist!! - dennoch bei meiner Betrachtung.

Da es ja heisst, dass"der große Rest der Fische" zurück gesetzt wurde (ne Ladung Weissfisch ohne Maß/Schonzeit dabei (in Bayern zu entnehmen laut AFVIG) wahrscheinlicher als viele (der GROßE Rest) untermaßige Karpfen/Forellen).

Dass (nur) ein Teil der Fische getötet wurde (TSG, NICHT AFVIG in der SA-Beurteilung) reichte der SA dann als vernünftiger Grund (im Gegensatz zum von PETA immer wieder vorgebrachten (und nachgewiesen falschen Argument, >> Hege) ALLEINE der Nahrungserwerb würde als sinnvoller Grund zum Angeln gesehen (1. nicht zum Angeln, sondern nur zum töten, 2. ist da ein einziger Kommentar der das punktuell so sieht, es gibt dazu x andere Veröffentlichungen))..

Meine Vermutung (!!nicht Wissen) ist, dass die SA in Bayern sich hier ein Instrument schaffen wollen, um schneller von PETA angestrengte Ermittlungsverfahren einstellen können.

WENN ein richtiger Verstoss gegen das TSG in Augen der SA vorliegt (z. B. der Angler, der Aale über Nacht hälterte und am nächsten Morgen wieder frei liess) wird auch zu Ende ermittelt (auch wenn das Verfahren dann vor Gericht gegen Zahlung eines kleinen Betrages eingestellt wurde)..

Wir werden sehen, beobachten und berichten...


----------

